# Hamburg S3 Biker



## norinofu (22. November 2013)

Moin zusammen,

dauernd nur alleine fahren ist dann auch irgendwann langweilig.

Seid ich nicht mehr mit dem Auto zum Spot fahre, sondern mit der S-Bahn, fahre ich keine stupiden RUNDEN mehr sondern von A nach B. Da kann man viel besser variieren und bei schlechter werden dem Wetter auch mal abkürzen und zur nächsten S-Bahn Station fahren. Übrigens bleibt das Auto sauber und geheizt ist auch 
Autofahrer können natürlich auch mitkommen - müssen dann aber irgendwie wieder zu ihrer Karre zurückfahren 

Ich möchte mal eine kleine Variante anbieten:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=zpvhetnaisbjhksb

Übrigens bin ich diesen Sonntag wieder unterwegs. Start etwa 1200h in Heimfeld.

Und da haben wir auch schon das "Problem": Ich bin ein schlechter Regelmäßig-Fahrer. Es geht meist los, wenn mir danach ist. Und das weiß ich selber erst drei Tage vorher...

Findet sich da jemand, der sich mal anschließen möchte?
Ach ja, Kondition: Ist bei mir nicht so wichtig. Ich fahre mäßig rauf und lass es runter gerne laufen. Mit entsprechender Geschwindigkeit kann man den Schwierigkeitsgrad auch erhöhen 

Also los denn..
CU, Ralf


----------



## Jacque de Molay (25. November 2013)

nette Runde, so ziemlich das schönste bei, was die HaBes zu bieten haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norinofu (25. November 2013)

Jacque de Molay schrieb:


> nette Runde, so ziemlich das schönste bei, was die HaBes zu bieten haben



Vielen Dank für die Blumen 
Freut mich, dass es gefällt.

Wie gesagt: Nur eine kleine Runde .... ähhhh One Way!

Und gestern war auch wieder ein super Tag. Hab ne Menge Leute gesehen. So voll war es lange nicht mehr 

CU, Ralf


----------



## norinofu (30. November 2013)

Für alle, die  dieses WE so eine S3 Tour mitfahren wollte: Ich liege krank im Bett - grrrrrrr

Wünsche euch viel Spaß!


----------



## norinofu (14. Dezember 2013)

Na ja. Ist ja nicht viel los hier. Gibt es denn nur Autoanreiser?

Ich bin jedenfalls wieder auf dem Damm und werde wohl morgen wieder im Wald sein.
Ab Mittag soll es trocken werden und sogar sonnig - mal sehn....

Morgen starte ich voraussichtlich von Neugraben S-Bahnstation (so gegen 1200h) mit Ziel Heimfeld. Strecke ca. 45 km 

Hab dann auch meine GoPro dabei weil ich noch eine paar Spezialeinstellungen brauche. 

CU 
Ralf


----------



## norinofu (21. Dezember 2013)

Gääääähn.
Bin ich denn ganz alleine hier?
War letzte Woche jedenfalls wieder einen nette Tour. Auch wenn ich wegen der ganzen Filmerei und dauerndem Umbauen der Kamera gerade noch 30 km zusammen bekommen habe.
Morgen dann die nächste Runde: zwischen 1200 und 1300h Neugraben. Es sei denn jemand möchte sich festlegen....

CU, Ralf


----------



## norinofu (29. Dezember 2013)

Ha! Schon wieder eine super Tour von Neugraben nach Heimfeld mit 30 km und 670 hm. 
Na ja, musste ich alleine genießen. 
War nicht so lang die Tour heute, da ich erst nach dem Regen um 1245h in Neugraben los bin.
Außer einem "Marathonfritzen" auf ´ner Autobahn und zwei Leuten am Reiherberg war nicht viel los - nur Spaziergänger mit ihren kleinen und großen Scheißern...

Hab auch gleich mal einen nette neue kostenlose App ausprobiert. 
Guckst du hier: http://www.runtastic.com/sport-sessions/155830199
So weit schon sehr nett für hinterher. Leider muss man für ein paar Zusätze dann doch Euronen rüberschieben. Aber muss jeder selbst wissen.
Die App heißt für android _runtastic _und dann die MTB-Variante.

Ich bleib dran 
CU, Ralf


----------



## norinofu (30. Dezember 2013)

Und noch einen zum Jahresabschluss. Sonne satt, tiefer Boden und super Stimmung. Aber irgendwie fühlte ich mich heute völlig alleine im ganzen Wald.
Habe überall nach Bikern gesucht: Ab Neuwiedental über Haake und Heimfeld rüber in die Fischbecker H. rund um den Segelflugplatz bis S-Bahn Neugraben (31km 930hm nach Navi).
Heute waren ausnahmsweise auch ein paar Autobahnen dabei. 
Guckst du hier (hm werden immer weniger als vom Navi angegeben): https://www.runtastic.com/de/benutzer/ralf-meyerhof/sportaktivitaeten/155830199

Schönen Jahreswechsel euch allen (vielleicht liest es tatsächlich jemand)
CU, Ralf


----------



## ripcord (30. Dezember 2013)

Na hätte ich das gewußt, hätte man ja auch zusammen fahren können ... dann wärste nicht immer so allein! Komme immer aus Richtung Tötensen, könnte man sich ja mal an der KH treffen.

Und soviele Biker wie heute unterwegs waren, habe ich schon lang (na zumindest seit Herbst) nicht mehr gesehen!


----------



## norinofu (30. Dezember 2013)

Hi ripcord,
vielleicht war ich heute auch zu früh dran. Bin in Neuwiedental um kurz vor 1200h gestartet. Letzte Woche fand ich es echt voll - wenn man davon überhaupt in unseren Bergen sprechen kann.
KH lasse ich eigentlich gerne aus, weil da nur Autobahne hinführen. Die Gegend um und südlich vom Fischbektal. Da habe ich inzwischen um die 20km Singletrail mit ordentlich hm.
Manchmal trage ich auch ein LMB ein. Aber üblicherweise starte ich spontan - max. 1-2 Tage Vorwarnzeit.
Wie ist denn Kiekeberg oder Wildpark für dich erreichbar?

CU, Ralf


----------



## ripcord (31. Dezember 2013)

Moin ... Wildpark ist auch ok, von mir noch besser zu erreichen als KH. Meld Dich einfach mal, vielleicht passt es ja grad. Ansonsten ... GUTEN RUTSCH!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norinofu (31. Dezember 2013)

Geht klar. 
Heute wäre noch mal so ein Tag. Muss aber für heut Abend noch was vorbereiten  fur's neue Jahr

Dir auch Guten Rutsch


----------



## ripcord (31. Dezember 2013)

Wann willst Du denn los?


----------



## norinofu (31. Dezember 2013)

Sorry, zu spät gelesen. Ich bin heut gar nicht los. WÄRE nur schön gewesen. 
Hab mein Bike zur großen Inspektion in den Shop gebracht. An die ganzen Lager gehe ich nicht selber ran. Das Werkzeug habe ich mir gespart. Im Frühjahr gibt es ja immer keine Termine.

Falls du gefahren bist - hast hoffentlich Spaß gehabt.
Ich bin gerade noch am Film schneiden. Hab mal alles Material aus den HaBes gesichtet. Mal sehn, vielleicht gebe ich es zum Besten wenns fertig ist  .....


----------



## norinofu (4. Januar 2014)

Karre ist immer noch in der Werkstatt.
Zum Ausgleich etwas mentales Training. 
Guckst du hier: (ist noch am hochladen in mein Album....)


----------



## norinofu (5. Januar 2014)

So. Ist fertig.
Wer also einen Vorgeschmack wünscht. Bitte sehr: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/33276
Viel Spaß


----------



## jester81 (5. Januar 2014)

sehr schön. ist doch immer wieder toll zu sehen, was es für schöne Flecken in den Harburger Bergen und Umgebung gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaptan (8. Januar 2014)

Sehr schöne Aufnahmen, bringt sehr gut das Feeling der Trails in und um Hamburg rüber! Bin dort auch öfter unterwegs, gibt immer neues zu entdecken. Siehe deine aufnahmen! Fahre auch meistens per S Bahn an, komme aus der gegend Altona... Vielleicht dreht man ja mal gemeinsam ne runde... Bis dennsn


----------



## norinofu (8. Januar 2014)

Hallo Kaptan, ja gerne. 
Bin diese Woche geschäftlich im Ausland und hatte mich schon auf einen Sonntagsride gefreut. Das Bike sollte eigentlich wieder fit sein. 
Leider haben die bei der Inspektion einen Riss im Hinterbau entdeckt. 
OK, lieber so als mit Bruch auf der Wurzelpiste an der Sandkuhle im Fischbektal. Keine Ahnung, wann ich die Kiste wieder bekomme.....


----------



## thor_snow (9. Januar 2014)

Schönes Video 

ich fahre auch öfters alleine oder mit unserer Radgrp. dort


----------



## ripcord (9. Januar 2014)

@norinofu 

Schönes Video und wenn ich`s richtig gesehen habe, fährst Du ein Bergamont Contrail ... oder? Bei meinem Contrail hatte ich auch mal einen Riss im Hinterbau, zum Glück in der Garantiezeit. Scheint wohl ein "kleines" Problem zu sein. Einer aus´m Forum mit dem ich öfter fahre, hat mir auch schon von ein paar Hinterbauproblemen bei Bergamont berichtet.
Also nix wie weg damit ... und was neues gekauft !


----------



## norinofu (11. Januar 2014)

So, bin zurück aus Pakistan. Hatte leider keine Zeit festzustellen, ob man da auch biken kann 

@ripcord , Nee, das ist ein Threesome 6.8
Habe ich damals Anfang 2009 günstig als Auslaufmodell bekommen und war bisher rundum zufrieden.

Das mit dem Hinterbau scheint ja kein Einzelfall zu sein. Immerhin hat es 5 Jahr gehalten. Vorher bin ich Stevens gefahren. Die Rahmen haben im Schnitt nur 2 Jahre gehalten. Da ich immer gute Kulanzabwicklung hatte, habe ich das ein paar mal mitgemacht. Aber irgendwann ist jede Fahnenstange zu Ende wenn du schon drauf wartest, dass der Schrott auseinander bricht 

Ich bin eher der Gelegenheitsfahrer und betreibe den Sport nicht verbissen als Training. Im Jahr komme ich ohne Bikeurlaub nur auf 700-800 KM (HaBes). Das sollte so ein Rad ein paar Jahre OHNE Schaden aushalten können 

Bin gespannt was mir der Laden Montag anbietet.

Ich muss mal wieder kurbeln sonst werde ich verrrückt.
Ich bleibe dran. Sobald ich wieder einen Sattel habe auf den ich mich schwingen kann, müssen wir mal einen Termin finden....

CU, Ralf


----------



## T_N_T (14. Januar 2014)

Schönes Video. Vllt sieht man sich mal in den HaBes.
LG aus Eimsbüttel
TNT


----------



## norinofu (14. Januar 2014)

T_N_T schrieb:


> Vllt sieht man sich mal in den HaBes.


Das sollte sich doch wohl einrichten lassen.
Dein "Was fährst du" in deinem Profil könnte auch von mir sein. Gibt ja nichts schlimmeres als diese Waldautobahnen. Aber bei 4-5 Stunden Touren geht es leider nicht ganz ohne.
Ich schaffe es auf etwa 95 % Trails. Besser als jede Alpentour.


----------



## norinofu (14. Januar 2014)

thor_snow schrieb:


> ich fahre auch öfters alleine oder mit unserer Radgrp. dort


Wer ist denn "unsere Radgruppe"? Ab 4-5 Bikern wird eigentlich nur noch gebremst und gewartet. (bischen ironisch)


----------



## norinofu (16. Januar 2014)

Zum Glück ist schiet Wetter. Sorry - ich denk nur an mich...
Mein Bike ist noch nicht wieder startklar. 
Ich hoffe noch auf einen neuen Hinterbau für die gute alte Kiste. Vielleicht finden sie noch einen im Restelager....
Ich bleib dran, und dann geht´s wieder auf die Trails


----------



## norinofu (19. Januar 2014)

ripcord schrieb:


> @norinofu
> 
> Schönes Video und wenn ich`s richtig gesehen habe, fährst Du ein Bergamont Contrail ... oder? Bei meinem Contrail hatte ich auch mal einen Riss im Hinterbau, zum Glück in der Garantiezeit. Scheint wohl ein "kleines" Problem zu sein. Einer aus´m Forum mit dem ich öfter fahre, hat mir auch schon von ein paar Hinterbauproblemen bei Bergamont berichtet.
> Also nix wie weg damit ... und was neues gekauft !


Hi ripcord, die Probleme mit dem Hinterbau auch bei der Threesome Version von 2008 wurde mir im Laden bestätigt. 
Die gute Nachricht: ich bekomme mit super Kulanz (!) mein Bike auf einen neuen 2009er Rahmen umgebaut *. 2009 hatte Bergamont das Schwächeproblem an den Schweißnähten angegangen und -hoffentlich- gelöst. Bin gespannt, wie lange der Rahmen diesmal hält. Ich fahre nur etwa 700 km im Jahr - nur deswegen hat der Rahmen wahrscheinlich auch fünf Jahre gehalten. Früher die Stevens Rahmen waren immer nach etwa zwei Jahren kaputt - bei 1500 km im Jahr.
* Leider gibt es ja kaum noch Auswahl bei 26 Zoll Bikes. Deshalb ist mir ein 2009er Rahmen lieber als son nichtszutiger neumodischer 29er Mist, den die Welt nicht braucht - mal abgesehen von den MarthonFritzen . Sorry Leute, nicht persönlich nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T_N_T (20. Januar 2014)

norinofu schrieb:


> Das sollte sich doch wohl einrichten lassen.
> Dein "Was fährst du" in deinem Profil könnte auch von mir sein. Gibt ja nichts schlimmeres als diese Waldautobahnen. Aber bei 4-5 Stunden Touren geht es leider nicht ganz ohne.
> Ich schaffe es auf etwa 95 % Trails. Besser als jede Alpentour.



Momentan ist bei mir ein bisschen Winterpause bzw. Sparflamme, was das Biken angeht. Ich werde mich jedoch mal bei Dir melden, wenn bei mir die "Saison" wieder losgeht. Vielleicht so gegen Ende März.
Bis dahin: Happy Trails.
TNT


----------



## norinofu (21. Januar 2014)

TNT, alles klar. 
Ich versuche auch im Winter  bei trockenem Wetter hin und wieder eine Tour. Werde das dann hier auch posten.
Also dran bleiben 

CU, Ralf


----------



## norinofu (7. Februar 2014)

Jepp, habe mein Bike wieder  - mit kpl. neuem Rahmen.      
Allerbeste Kulanz. Großes DANKESCHÖN an den Schop, den ich hier auch gerne mal erwähnen will: MSP in HH in der Renzelstraße www.msp-bikes.de/

Bin froh, dass die noch einen Rahmen für 26 Zoll gefunden haben - auch wenn er Jahrgang 2009 ist. Ist mir viel lieber  als dieser neumodische 29er Quatsch.

Und hier ist das gute Stück:


----------



## norinofu (16. Februar 2014)

War eine Woche Kiten in der Sonne - auch nicht schlecht 

Heute muss ich aber endlich auf´s (neue) Bike.
Werde gegen 1230h mit der S-Bahn in Neugraben ankommen. Wer spontan eine 30-40 km Runde bis Heimfeld mitfahren möchte.....
Noch mal Tel. für Kurzentschlossene: 0171 9645065


----------



## ripcord (17. Februar 2014)

HAH ... leider zu spät gesehen. Hoffe Du hattest ´ne angenehme Tour?!?


----------



## norinofu (17. Februar 2014)

ripcord schrieb:


> HAH ... leider zu spät gesehen. Hoffe Du hattest ´ne angenehme Tour?!?


Schade.
Na ja, angenehm ist was anderes. Ich bin voll in den dicken Schauer reingefahren bis mir die Schuhe vollgelaufen sind. Zum Glück war die S-Bahn geheizt 
Bin nächstes WE dienstlich unterwegs. Mal schauen wie es danach ist.


----------



## norinofu (22. Februar 2014)

Habe heute doch noch Zeit für eine Tour.
1230h Neugraben. 
Kommt jemand mit?


----------



## ripcord (22. Februar 2014)

Morgen 1200 Kärntner Hütte ... da fahren ´ne Menge Leute!


----------



## norinofu (22. Februar 2014)

ripcord schrieb:


> Morgen 1200 Kärntner Hütte ... da fahren ´ne Menge Leute!


Schade, morgen sitz ich im Flieger nach Pakistan. Kann leider mein Bike nicht mitnehmen 

... 'ne Menge Leute.
Ja, das ist so 'ne Sache. Habe ich schon gelegentlich probiert. War eigentlich nicht so toll - um es mal vorsichtig zu formulieren. Mehr als 4-5 Leute heißt mehr Bremsen als Biken 
Für Socializing ist's vielleicht ganz nett 
Trotzdem - viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norinofu (2. März 2014)

Herrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrlisch


Das war dann heute wohl der Frühlingsanfang in den HaBes. (Tour 1128 im Tourguide)

Ne Menge Leute unterwegs - und einer hat mich sogar erkannt. Leider habe ich bei der ganzen Begeisterung auf der Tour vergessen zu fragen wer es war.
Na ja. Die Truppe mit ca. 12-15 Leuten hat hoffentlich auch ihren Spaß gehabt.
So kann´s weiter gehen.

CU
Ralf


----------



## hoedsch (3. März 2014)

Mich hast Du gestern getroffen.
Wir haben mit den 10 Leute auch reichlich Spass gehabt und sind letztlich auch ordentlich voran gekommen.
War auf jeden Fall eine schöne Runde.

Gruß
Hoedsch


----------



## norinofu (5. März 2014)

Ich fahre am Samstag um 1200h ab Neuwiedental.
Rundkurs / 40km

Guckst du LMB
CU


----------



## norinofu (8. März 2014)

Hach, war das wieder herrrrrlich.   

42 km und mal zu viert unterwegs. "Leider" war ein Autofahrer dabei, so dass wir einen Rundkurs fahren mussten.


----------



## Spezies8472 (12. März 2014)

norinofu schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> Seid ich nicht mehr mit dem Auto zum Spot fahre, sondern mit der S-Bahn, fahre ich keine stupiden RUNDEN mehr sondern von A nach B. Da kann man viel besser variieren und bei schlechter werden dem Wetter auch mal abkürzen und zur nächsten S-Bahn Station fahren. Übrigens bleibt das Auto sauber und geheizt ist auch
> ...
> ...


 
Hallo Ralf,
Du sprichst mir aus der Seele, mir geht es auch so. Vor allem wenn ich einbiege zur Kärntner Hütte ( von der S3 Neuwiedenthal kommend ),
dann bin ich immer erschüttert, wie voll der Parkplatz ist.
Vielleicht drehen wir mal eine Runde von A nach B  ? Bin nahezu jeden Samstag und Sonntag in den HABe´s unterwegs.

Grüße
Martin


----------



## norinofu (12. März 2014)

Hey Martin, endlich mal ein echter "Leidensgenosse". 
Mal sehen, was am kommenden WE geht. Der Winter soll ja zurückkehren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norinofu (15. März 2014)

Na, war dann doch noch nettes Wetter für die ganze Tour.
Hoffe, du bist gut nach Hause gekommen.

Bis nächstes Mal. Muss mal sehen. Ab April bin ich dann wieder häufiger an der See.


----------



## norinofu (16. März 2014)

Hier noch ein Nachtrag zu meiner Tour von gestern. Ihr kennt sicher im alten Militärgelände den steilen Trail runter zur Richgstraße / zum Schießplatz. Da denke ich mir jedes Mal "Der Hang gibt doch noch mehr her". Also habe ich gestern mal eine neue Variante durch die Büsche "geschlagen". Teilweise sind da noch alte Tracks von den MXern und die Büsche sind noch nicht sooo dicht, dass man da nicht durch käme.
Was haltet ihr davon? http://tourguide.mtb-news.de/tours/view/1129


----------



## Spezies8472 (16. März 2014)

norinofu schrieb:


> Na, war dann doch noch nettes Wetter für die ganze Tour.
> Hoffe, du bist gut nach Hause gekommen.



Danke der Nachfrage und für die geführte Tour ! Das waren viele Höhenmeter in kurzer Zeit.
Da hatte ich echt dran zu knabbern ...  

Aber Spass hat es gemacht und das ist das Wichtigste !


----------



## plattsnacker (17. März 2014)

norinofu schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Nachtrag zu meiner Tour von gestern. Ihr kennt sicher im alten Militärgelände den steilen Trail runter zur Richgstraße / zum Schießplatz. Da denke ich mir jedes Mal "Der Hang gibt doch noch mehr her". Also habe ich gestern mal eine neue Variante durch die Büsche "geschlagen". Teilweise sind da noch alte Tracks von den MXern und die Büsche sind noch nicht sooo dicht, dass man da nicht durch käme.
> Was haltet ihr davon? http://tourguide.mtb-news.de/tours/view/1129



Na na, lass' dich nicht vom Förster erwischen. Sonst gräbt er da auch noch Nagelbretter ein ;-(

Hoffe, ich komme diese Saison mal dazu, mit dir durch die HaBes zu pflügen. Ich behalte es im Hinterkopf für windstille Wochenenden 

P.S.  Und Glückwunsch zum neuen Rahmen !! 

Hang loose

Chrischan


----------



## norinofu (17. März 2014)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Na na, lass' dich nicht vom Förster erwischen. Sonst gräbt er da auch noch Nagelbretter ein ;-(



Hey Chrischan, habt ihr solche Förster da drüben?
Bei uns entstehen ja auch schnell mal neue Wege, wenn ein gefallener Baum zu lange liegen bleibt. 
Aber ich hatte tatsächlich etwas gezögert mit dem Hinweis auf die Variante. In dem Urwald sind noch reichlich alte Schützengräben vorhanden - ich hoffe nur, dass da nicht noch Munition als Überraschungspaket  rumliegt....

Wäre schön, wenn wir mal wieder eine Runde gemeinsam drehen könnten. Ab April ist wieder Kite-Saison, da werde ich nicht mehr jedes WE in den Wald kommen....


----------



## norinofu (17. März 2014)

Spezies8472 schrieb:


> Aber Spass hat es gemacht und das ist das Wichtigste !



Genau. Bis nächstes mal.


----------



## norinofu (22. März 2014)

Habe leider keine Zeit dieses WE. wünsche allen viel Spaß im Wald.  
Fahrt ein paar Anlieger für mich mit.

CU
Ralf


----------



## norinofu (8. Juni 2014)

Neeeeee. Ist das echt schon wieder so lange her?
Ich bin echt nicht gut im Schreiben. 

Bin auch nach längerer Zwangspause morgen Nachmittag mal wieder im Wald. Ich hoffe ich schaffe noch meinen Klassiker 40-50 km in 4h.
Mässig rauf und runter laufen lassen bis auf 95% Trails die 900-1000hm zusammen sind.
Na, klingt das lecker?

Start in Heimfeld, S3.

Vielleicht möchte jemand mit?
CU
Ralf


----------



## Sektor (8. Juni 2014)

Hallo, 
die Strecke schaut interessant aus. Würde auch gern mal durch die Harburger Berge fahren.
Meine bisherigen Fahrten waren immer bloß Touren über Deiche, Feldwege, Landstraßen etc.
Ich denke, ich bin auch eher schlecht ausgerüstet was das Equipment angeht. Keine besondere MTB-Kleidung, ja nicht einmal einen Helm. 

Würdest Du dich auch eines Tages von einem echten "Noob" begleiten lassen?


----------



## norinofu (9. Juni 2014)

Hallo Sektor,
einigermaßen sicheres Bikehandling wäre schon hilfreich. Und ohne Helm geht schon mal gar nicht. Übrigens auch nicht auf der Straße. 
Diesmal dann wohl noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus_xXx (9. Juni 2014)

ich fahr heute nachmittag mit meiner frau nach monaten mal wieder, mal gucken was es noch so gibt in den HaBe´s...


----------



## norinofu (9. Juni 2014)

Hi Markus,
ich warte gerade auf meine S3 in Hammerbrook und starte dann von Heimfeld aus die ganze Haake und Südrunde mit Segelflugplatz und dann bis Neugraben S-Bahn. Ich werde mal auf ei Pärchen achten. Fahre selbst ein schwarzes Bergamont mit weißer Gabel. Vielleicht sieht man sich.
Ansonsten viel Spaß. 
CU
Ralf


----------



## norinofu (9. Juni 2014)

... und dann kam der Regen. Hab's grad noch vor der großen Wolke nach Neugraben geschafft.
Viel war ja nicht mehr los im Wald.
Ich hoffe, es hatten alle eine tolle Tour - wie ich


----------



## kaptan (9. Juni 2014)

Das Freut mich, beim nächsten mal klappt es zeitlich hoffentlich mal das ich mich anschließe.


----------



## norinofu (9. Juni 2014)

Aber klar doch. Wie es aussieht ist am WE kaum Wind (dann würde Kiten ausfallen) und ich hätte Zeit zum Bike.

Melde mich spätestens Donnerstag noch mal zur aktuellen Lage.

Erst mal Gute Nacht......


----------



## Spezies8472 (10. Juni 2014)

Kann jemand morgen früh spontan ab der Kärntner Hütte ?
Treffen um 09.45 Uhr am Parkplatz.


----------



## norinofu (10. Juni 2014)

Hi Martin.  Was hast du denn für Arbeitszeiten? ;-)
Ich kann leider nicht. Sitze um die Zeit im Meeting.

Viel Spaß.  
Ralf


----------



## Spezies8472 (11. Juni 2014)

Habe heute noch einen Tag frei gehabt
Gruss an die werktätige Bevölkerung


----------



## norinofu (11. Juni 2014)

Danke für die Grüße. 
Was macht dein Training? Wirkt es schon? Zum Ausgleich bin ich drei Monate gar nicht gefahren. Das war deutlich zu spüren am Montag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (12. Juni 2014)

norinofu schrieb:


> Neeeeee. Ist das echt schon wieder so lange her?
> Ich bin echt nicht gut im Schreiben.
> 
> Bin auch nach längerer Zwangspause morgen Nachmittag mal wieder im Wald. Ich hoffe ich schaffe noch meinen Klassiker 40-50 km in 4h.
> ...



Moin Ralf,

wir starten am Sonntag (15.6.) um 10 Uhr eine ca. 2 1/2 Stunden-Trailtour an der Kärntner Hütte.
Würde mich freuen, deinen neuen Rahmen zu sehen !  Und dich natürlich auch ;-)

Kannst dich ja melden. Am besten per Telefon oder Threema...

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## norinofu (12. Juni 2014)

Hey Chrischan!  Alles gut da drüben am Sachsenwald?!

Gemeinsam biken - Sehr gerne, nur...

...um 1000h räume ich gerade den Frühstückstisch auf dem Balkon ab
...ich fahr heute Abend nach Fehmarn zum Kiten - morgen 20kn 
...falls ich Sonntag doch schon wieder da bin, habe ich eine Verabredung mit meinem Spezi aus QuickiBorn, und der kann nicht vor 1100h 

Ich melde mich Samstag. OK?


----------



## norinofu (14. Juni 2014)

Chrischan, das wird morgen nichts. War beide Tage jeweils 7-8h auf dem Wasser und bin völlig fertig. Wir bleiben morgen noch auf der Insel.
Viel Spaß im Wald. Vielleicht beim nächsten mal. 
CU Ralf


----------



## norinofu (19. Juni 2014)

Tja, sieht schon wieder "schlecht" aus mit Biken am WE.
Drei Tage Wind auf Fehmarn kann ich einfach nicht ignorieren. Vielleicht ist ja bald wieder November und das Wasser wird kalt...


----------



## plattsnacker (19. Juni 2014)

norinofu schrieb:


> Tja, sieht schon wieder "schlecht" aus mit Biken am WE.
> Drei Tage Wind auf Fehmarn kann ich einfach nicht ignorieren. Vielleicht ist ja bald wieder November und das Wasser wird kalt...


Hi Ralf,
ich bin mit Sohnemann in Heidkate von Fr-So 
Er schätzt die Sandbank dort sehr und die verschwindend geringe Anzahl an Kitern 

Viel Spaß !
Chrischan


----------



## Beat2bike (19. Juni 2014)

Hallo, Kann man sich auch als noch nicht so erfahrene bikerin dazugesellen? Fitness einigermaßen, sportlich auch, aber noch wenig Erfahrung im bergauf/ab fahren. Würde gern die HaBe mal kennenlernen, bisher eher im Wald gefahren.  
Fährt überhaupt jemand dieses Wochenende?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norinofu (20. Juni 2014)

Moin, bin dies WE ja selbst nicht im Wald. Und mit der S-Bagn kommen scheinbar nicht so viele. Schade eigentlich.
Versuchs auch in den anderen HH Foren. Die starten immer Kärntner Hütte. 
Viel Spaß.  Und schau immer mal wieder hier vorbei....
CU
Ralf


----------



## Beat2bike (20. Juni 2014)

Danke, Ralf, mach ich! Der Sommer ist ja noch lang.


----------



## Spezies8472 (20. Juni 2014)

Kommenden Samstag 11.00 Uhr an der Kärntner Hütte geht es lose !
Bisher sind wir zu dritt, wer mag ...


----------



## norinofu (21. Juni 2014)

Und.... hattet ihr eine schöne Tour?

Für nächstes WE ist kein Wind angesagt. 
OK, ist noch ein bischen hin. Aber wenns wo bleibt , bin ich am Start 

CU
Ralf


----------



## Netghost (22. Juni 2014)

I can haz Mitfahren? Hab jetzt endlich wieder n Bike. Yay. ^^


----------



## norinofu (22. Juni 2014)

Klaro. Meine Lieblingstour findest du weiter oben. 
Habe aber letztes Mal gemerkt, dass nach der längeren Pause nicht mehr so viel Dampf drin war. Für die Tour brauche ich siche 5h


----------



## Netghost (22. Juni 2014)

aber mit 40 bis 50km kommt man schon bis Wörme oder?
und wenn ich mir das Profil der Tour so anschaue? aua. 
ich hab heute 30km gemütliches Innenstadt bummeln gehabt und mir tut der Hintern weh...aber wie. Dabei hab ich extra meinen alten Tourensatten noch drauf gebastelt. und es besonders langsam angehen lassen.


----------



## Beat2bike (22. Juni 2014)

Hallo Ralf - ja, die Tour war klasse und sehr nette Mitfahrer. Jetzt bin ich erstmal 2 Wochen weg aber danach gehts weiter.
vG
Beate


----------



## Spezies8472 (22. Juni 2014)

Beat2bike schrieb:


> Hallo Ralf - ja, die Tour war klasse und sehr nette Mitfahrer. Jetzt bin ich erstmal 2 Wochen weg aber danach gehts weiter.
> vG
> Beate


Danke für die Blumen , gebe ich gerne zurück.
Mir hat die Tour auch sehr gut gefallen und bis dann in 2 Wochen.
Gruß
Martin


----------



## norinofu (22. Juni 2014)

Netghost schrieb:


> aber mit 40 bis 50km kommt man schon bis Wörme oder?


Wo oder Was ist denn Wörme?
Ne, das geht ZickZack durch die Berge. Wahrscheinlich eine der längsten Strecken von Heimfeld nach Neugraben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Netghost (23. Juni 2014)

Handeloh/Wörme eine kleine Ortschaft zwischen Holmseppensen und Welle. ^^


----------



## norinofu (23. Juni 2014)

Hab´s nachgeschaut. Wörme gibt´s ja wirklich   
Nein, bis dahin geht die Tour definitiv nicht. Das ist weit außerhalb des Spielplatzes HaBes.


----------



## Netghost (24. Juni 2014)

Das sind aber auch noch schöne Spielplätze ^^
Ich hab gestern festgestellt das ich mich weit schneller wieder ans biken gewöhne als erwartet. So 50km und schmerzen am Hintern, gestern konnte ich trotzdem wieder aufsitzen und hab dann nochmal 30 km gemacht...konditionstechnisch hilft mir wohl mein Job sehr viel, das einzige was ich habe sind Knieschmerzen wegen überlastung aber die sind auch wieder weg heute morgen.


----------



## norinofu (24. Juni 2014)

Klingt auch gut.
Hoffentlich bremse ich dich nicht aus, wenn wir mal zusammentreffen 

Das mit deinem Knie könnte allerdings auch an ungünstiger Belastung liegen. Hast du das früher schon mal nach längeren Touren gehabt?


----------



## Netghost (24. Juni 2014)

ich hatte das früher bei jeglicher Art klickies, seit dem fahre ich wieder Käfig. denke das meine gewohnte Fußstellung (die ich auch mal gerne mit der Belastung Wechsel ) Schuld daran ist. zum teil auch mein mittlerweile angefressenes Übergewicht in Verbindung mit meinem job


----------



## norinofu (25. Juni 2014)

Wieso Übergewicht - bist du Koch oder Metzger? Alles eine Frage der Energiebilanz ;-)

Stimmt denn die Rahmengröße vo deinem Bike?


----------



## Joschie (25. Juni 2014)

Gibt es eigentlich auch Sprünge auf den Trails in den HaBes?


----------



## Netghost (25. Juni 2014)

ja min einen am Karlsberg, da muss man aber der Landung sehr aufpassen das man nicht die quer verlaufende Wurzel hinter der Kuppe erwischt. das kann Schlüsselbeine kosten. und der RTW kommt da nicht hin


----------



## Netghost (25. Juni 2014)

nein ich bin Zusteller, was eine sehr hohe Belastung der Knie bedeutet in Verbindung mit Übergewicht eine unschöne Kombi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ripcord (25. Juni 2014)

Naja ... einen Sprung würde ich das am Karlstein aber nicht nennen ... eher einen 50cm Drop .


----------



## Spezies8472 (25. Juni 2014)

ripcord schrieb:


> Naja ... einen Sprung würde ich das am Karlstein aber nicht nennen ... eher einen 50cm Drop .


Das ist jetzt schon ein Drop ? Ich kenne da nur eine Bodenwelle 
Wie dem auch sei, es gibt schon die ein oder anderen Sprünge, aber die Stellen muss man suchen ...


----------



## norinofu (25. Juni 2014)

Hier und da (bes. westlich der A7) haben ein paar fleißige Biker Sprünge, Tables und Anlieger gebaut. Sogar einen kleinen Downhill gibt´s
Falls ich am WE tatsächlich fahre dann ab S-Bahn Heitfeld. Einen netten Sprung nehme ich dann immer mit.


----------



## norinofu (27. Juni 2014)

... ich meinte natürlich HeiMfeld.
der Wind fürs WE ist wieder abgesagt. Auf den Wetterdienst ist auch kein Verlass mehr.
Dafür stehen die Zeichen auf Grün für Biken


----------



## norinofu (27. Juni 2014)

Habe heute frei und es scheint der trockenste Tag zu sein.
Werde also heute schon mal einen Tour fahren. Ca. 1400h ab Heimfeld.
Bis 1300h schaue ich noch ins Forum, dann bin ich unterwegs. Wer also spontan ...........
CU
Ralf


----------



## norinofu (27. Juni 2014)

Ich musste doch glatt noch ne Schleife ranhängen, damit ich nicht vor 1800h in die Bahn steige. Das waren aber auch schon alle Probleme.
Regen habe ich keinen abbekommen - obwohl es ringsum dunkel war.
45km 950hm. Gute Ausbeute.
bin vielleicht So. wieder unterwegs.....
CU
Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norinofu (29. Juni 2014)

Yep. Die Sonne kommt raus und wärmer wird´s auch schon. 

Ich werde heute also eine Runde fahren. Geplant ist 1400H ab Neugraben S-Bahn. Die Bahn kommt um 1403h in Neugraben an.
Ich warte bis 1415h am Ende der Fußgängerbrücke Richtung HaBes.
http://geofox.hvv.de/jsf/showSearchResult.seam?LANGUAGE=de_DE&language=de_DE&cid=28737

Die Tour wird nur 3h heute, da ich spätestens um 1800h wieder in der Stadt sein muss 
Entweder eine "schnelle" Tour nach Heimfeld oder mal nach Neuwiedental.

CU
Ralf


----------



## norinofu (29. Juni 2014)

So. Schade, keiner da. Dann fahr ich mal los.
Schönen Sonntag.
CU
Ralf


----------



## Netghost (29. Juni 2014)

Ich sollte Samstags weniger Party machen.


----------



## norinofu (29. Juni 2014)

genau. 
war ne echt geile Tour. Stehe gerade wieder an der S-Bahn Heimfeld. 
Ein paar schöne Schlammlöcher waren dabei. Aber bei den Temperaturen ein echter Spaß.  Muss mal sehn, dass die Dusche gleich nicht verstopft ;-)
Nächstes Mal ....


----------



## norinofu (3. Juli 2014)

Für morgen hab ich ne Tour in LMB eingetragen.
Start 1200h S-Bahn Neugraben. 4-5h nach Heimfeld. 
Yippiiiiiiie


----------



## Netghost (4. Juli 2014)

12h ist leider zu früh da arbeite ich noch.


----------



## norinofu (4. Juli 2014)

Ok. Schade. Hab ausnahmsweise frei heute. 
Voraussichtlich mache ich aber Sonntag noch mal ne ähnliche Tour. 
Das sehe ich morgen..... und trags dann ein.


----------



## Netghost (4. Juli 2014)

für So müsste ich einmal um Manteln das würde aber gehen.


----------



## norinofu (4. Juli 2014)

Ummanteln 
Auf Schlammreifen 
So viel soll am Samstag auch wieder nicht runter kommen....


----------



## norinofu (4. Juli 2014)

Musste Bremsbeläge wechseln. Es wird 15Min später. 
Nur so für alle Fälle. ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Netghost (4. Juli 2014)

naja von City slics auf reifen, die zumindest eine Andeutung von Profil haben. Mein zweiter Laufrad Satz ist leider noch nicht da


----------



## norinofu (4. Juli 2014)

Yep. Mit Slicks keine Chance.
Bin grad am Reiherberg nach bisher 40km.
Wäre klasse, wenns So klappt.


----------



## norinofu (5. Juli 2014)

.... und ein neuer Versuch für HaBe Biker, die mit der S-Bahn anreisen. 
Morgen kurz nach 1200h ab S-Bahnstation Neugraben mit Ziel Heimfeld (45km, ~850hm). 
Siehe auch LMB

Verdammt, wie bekomme ich hier die Tour verlinkt?
    

Im Tourguide einfach nach "Neugraben" suchen. Eintrag von heute.

CU
Ralf


----------



## Netghost (5. Juli 2014)

12 in Neugraben? Boah da muss ich ja mal früh ins Bett heute...^^
ich denke ich werd tatsächlich mal per Bahn anreisen...

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14609
hier dein LMB


----------



## norinofu (5. Juli 2014)

Ein paar Stunden sollte der Wald schon noch zum Abtrocknen bekommen und ich frühstücke am WE auch nicht vor Neun.

Danke für den Link. Ich meinte aber tatsächlich den aus dem Tourguide.
Ist wohl tatsächlich am einfachten mit der BrowserAdresse:
http://tourguide.mtb-news.de/tours/view/1142

Bis morgen


----------



## Netghost (6. Juli 2014)

Dinge die ich heute gelernt habe: i cannot Into Technik anymore. da ist zwar vieles wiedergekommen aber gerade am Anfang wars noch sehr wackelig.
und Kondition wird völlig über bewertet. ^^

/€: In lang:
Wir haben im Schnitt nur die hälfte der Strecke geschafft die norinofu geplant hatte und gerade zum Ende viel anders gefahren, weil ich einfach nicht mehr konnte. 
Er hat mir viel von der Fischbecker Heide gezeigt und von einfach gemütliche Heide Autobahn bis "du musst schon wissen was du da tust" alle Schwierigkeitsgrade abgefahren.
Insgesamt hab ich mich dann sogar dreimal in den Dreck gelegt, zweimal wegen Unfähigkeit und zum Schluß wegen Entkräftung. Konditionell und technisch wurde ich richtig gut gefordert, da fehlt nach 5 Jahren absoluter Fahrrad Abstinenz aber einfach zuviel an Fahrtechnik und Leisung. Die Fahrtechnik kam am Ende zwar dann so langsam wieder aber dann passte meine Leistung nicht mehr dazu.
Er ist trotzdem geduldig mit mir geblieben und hat mir nachher sogar Noch ne Banane und wasser gegeben damit ich auf den letzten Metern nicht komplett umkippe. 
Für ihn wars ne Entspannte Sonntagstour...für mich eine klare Erkenntnis wo ich mom stehe...alles in allem, sofort wieder.


----------



## norinofu (6. Juli 2014)

Oder anders: Kondition ist durch nichts zu ersetzen ausser durch Kondition.  
Und "mittlere" Kondition im LMB ist wohl doch für jeden etwas anderes. War aber doch 'ne ganz nette Ausfahrt.
Ich hoffe, die Banane hat dich noch bis nach Hause gerettet.


----------



## Netghost (6. Juli 2014)

jo danke dafür nochmal, das ziehen in den Beinen hat damit fast sofort aufgehört da war wohl echt nen Mangel im System. meine Arme wollen aber dafür gar nicht mehr. Schwer wie Blei. ^^
Ich merk richtig wie sich die Beine schon wieder erholen und die Arme morgen immer noch tot sein werden... hoffentlich ist morgen Arbeitstechnisch tote Hose...dann kann ich chillen. ^^

So das sind wir am Ende gefahren:
https://mapsengine.google.com/map/edit?mid=zY3PN5IGL0ys.kUU-qlQ_64qY

Doch noch immerhin 29km nicht schlecht.

Und er erzählt mir hier was von 1500hm...O.O was zum...? ^^

Hier mal der Tourguide Link:

[tourguide]1145[/tourguide]

http://tourguide.mtb-news.de/tours/map/1145

Das geht sicher schöner einzubinden mal nen admin anhauen deswegen.


----------



## Spezies8472 (10. Juli 2014)

ATTENZIONE  ATTENZIONE
Heute war ich in der Haake und Fischbeker Heide unterwegs. Durch die starken Regenfälle sind einige
Trails und Wege ganz böse ausgewaschen und unterspült. Mich hätte es heute fast 4 x hingesemmelt.
So etwas habe ich bisher noch nicht erlebt. Und an 2 Stellen bitte ganz besonders




Da haben sich Gräben und Unterspülungen von deutlich über 50 cm Tiefe gebildet, die zum Teil nicht
sofort erkennbar sind :

-  in der Haake gibt es eine kurze Abfahrt über eine Wiese vis a´ vis der Autobahnauffahrt, kuckst Du :




-  die Abfahrt vom Segelflugplatz ins Fischbektal, (nicht die vom Aussichtspunkt,
   sondern die ca. 300 m südlicher auf dem Fernwanderweg X, Richtung Tempelberg )

Hoffentlich kommt meine Warnung noch rechtzeitig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norinofu (10. Juli 2014)

Ja, die Locations sind bekannt. Glaube gerne, dass da jetzt nach dem Regen von gestern einiges ausgspült wurde.
Danke.


----------



## T_N_T (11. Juli 2014)

Ich wollte am Sonntag mal meine erste Runde des Jahres in den HBs drehen. So gegen 10.30 - 11.00 Uhr sollte es losgehen. Jemand hier Interesse?
LG
TNT


----------



## ripcord (11. Juli 2014)

Also ich wollte Sonntag vormittag auch los ... vielleicht klappts ja mit´ner Tour.


----------



## T_N_T (11. Juli 2014)

An mir soll's nicht scheitern. Habe mir so ca. 3h vorgestellt. Start irgendwo im Osten (zB KH) und dann über möglichst viele Trails Richtung Fischbecker Heide vorarbeiten.


----------



## ripcord (12. Juli 2014)

Also ich würde an der KH starten und auch wieder enden ... 1100 Treffen an der KH wäre top.


----------



## T_N_T (12. Juli 2014)

Bin dabei. Wenn was dazwischen kommt, poste ich es hier.
Bis morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ripcord (12. Juli 2014)




----------



## Netghost (13. Juli 2014)

Sonntags um 11! AHH nur Frühaufsteher hier oder was? ^^
norinofu will auch immer um 12 los. manmanman
Ich werd das auch bald machen...um 12h starten...nachts...mit Flutlicht. ^^
Nightrides in der Fischbecker Heide!


----------



## norinofu (13. Juli 2014)

Ja Lars, von den Frühaufstehern gibt es noch viel zu viele  - ich zähle mich da nicht wirklich dazu. Biken macht nur guuuuuut ausgeschlafen und nach einem lecker Frühstück Spaß. Aber 12 ist dann schon machbar.
Was macht ihr mit euren Lampen blos nachts im Wald , wenn tagsüber die Sonne so schön scheint? 

Hatte mich dieses WE an die Nordsee verpieselt - ´n bischen relaxen am Strand.
Ich bleib dran für nächstes WE. Dann gibt es wieder ein Trail Feuerwerk


----------



## Netghost (14. Juli 2014)

wenn ich bis dahin endlich mein VR mit ND hab muss ich auch nicht mehr ständig den Mantel vorne wechseln


----------



## norinofu (14. Juli 2014)

wie sieht's denn mit dem Trainingsstand aus? ;-)
Nichts für ungut 

Reinhaun
Ralf


----------



## Netghost (14. Juli 2014)

nur 40 km diese Woche da ich viel gearbeitet habe. und ohne ND nicht nachts druchfahren will/kann. bin bei bedecktem Himmel schon schwer zu sehen und am So fast zweimal plattgefahren worden. aber meinen Armen geht es wieder super.


----------



## norinofu (15. Juli 2014)

immerhin 40. Ich roll morgens nur in die Stadt.
Fürs WE ist die Windvorhersage noch unentschieden. Ich kann also noch keine Tour zusagen.


----------



## Netghost (15. Juli 2014)

Kiten wird eh überbewertet. *meruns* ^^


----------



## norinofu (15. Juli 2014)

hab ich vor 2 Jahren auch noch gedacht.  Gidt's hier eigentlich auch ein Kite Forum? ;-)


----------



## Netghost (16. Juli 2014)

in der "internet bike community"? ich denke eher nein ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norinofu (16. Juli 2014)

Manchmal fühl ich mich da echt zerrissen.  Aber am WE scheint schon wieder Wind zu sein....
Ich entscheide morgen Abend erst....


----------



## norinofu (16. Juli 2014)

Das ist jetzt schon spontan: Habe unerwartet Zeit und bin auf dem Weg in die Berge. 
Vielleicht treffe iich ja deb Einen oder Anderen 

Ansonsten, schönen Feierabend. 
CU
Ralf


----------



## norinofu (16. Juli 2014)

Es waren tatsächlich ein paar von euch unterwegs. 
Aber kann mir mal jemand erklären, warum Leute ihre Bikes durch den Wald schieben? 
Sind die Kisten echt sooooooooo schwer? 
Sorry, aber Freeride in den HaBes find ich dann doof.
Mir ist grad so nach lästern. Nichts für ungut. 

Ich  hatte auf 30km gute zwei Stunden durchgehenden Trail Spaß.


----------



## Spezies8472 (16. Juli 2014)

Fahre morgen spontan ein paar Trails ab.
Treffen um 16.30 an der Kärntner Hütte.
Wer Lust hat ...


----------



## norinofu (16. Juli 2014)

Hey Martin, morgen schaffe ich nicht. Muss einen Bericht fertig machen und abgeben.
Viel Spaß. 
Ralf


----------



## Netghost (18. Juli 2014)

So ich werd jetzt erstmal durch die City zu KH bolzen und mal wieder ne Route durch den alten Elbtunnel erkunden.
Meine LFRs hab ich jetzt auch endlich komplett und werd mich morgen mal damit in die Fischbecker Heide trauen.
Wenn ihr da also ab Nachmittag wen die Trails runter purzeln seht, wisst ihr das bin ich. ^^
/€: Ich würde mich über eine Empfehlung für gute Hybrid Mäntel freuen. Marathon Sport und Schwalbe Space sind für ihre Gebiete zwar extrem gut aber ich brauch was für beide Welten.


----------



## norinofu (18. Juli 2014)

Ich würd´s da mit der Technik nicht übertreiben, sonst musst du bei jeder Tour mehrere Reifensätze mitnehmen. Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau hat noch keiner erfunden.
Mein Nobby Nick hat noch immer gereicht und das ist nur ein 2,25er. Viel wichtiger ist der richtige Luftdruck und Durchschlagfestigkeit.

Ich bin übrigens für dieses WE raus . Auf Fehmarn ist Wind. Ich gehl also aufs Wasser. Ist eh viel zu heiß hier


----------



## Netghost (18. Juli 2014)

naja ich brauch eben was womit ich einerseits viel Strecke in der Stadt (~50km) reißen kann aber auch noch durch leichtes Gelände komme. also was mit glatter Lauffläche und Zähnen am rand


----------



## Netghost (18. Juli 2014)

ich finde übrigens ziemlich überraschend wieviel Leute an der KH abfahren und noch nie was von unserem forum gehört haben ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norinofu (19. Juli 2014)

ja, ist schon seltsam. zumal an den S-Bahn Stationen auch Parkplätze sind.  Aber KH hat sich eben etabliert.


----------



## hoedsch (19. Juli 2014)

Warum sollte man an einer S-Bahn Station parken, wenn man eine Radtour beginnen möchte???


----------



## Netghost (19. Juli 2014)

weil es dort meistens Platz gibt


----------



## norinofu (19. Juli 2014)

Oder weil es einfach noch mehr gibt als nur die KH - und weil man da mit der S-Bahn hinkommt und A-B Touren fahren kann.
 Ist der Kaiserschmarrn in der KH eigentlich immer noch so ölig?
In Neugraben gibt es eine tolle Eisdiele. ..


----------



## gnss (21. Juli 2014)

Wir fahren nicht nur die Stadtscheide von der KH aus rauf und runter.


----------



## norinofu (21. Juli 2014)

Ich habs in den Jahren immer mal wieder mit euch versucht - zugegeben nicht am Dienstag Abend sondern am WE: Das war mir echt zu viel "Autobahn". Da hab ichs dann aufgegeben.

Jedem was er braucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (21. Juli 2014)

Da bist du glaube ich woanders gelandet.


----------



## Netghost (21. Juli 2014)

Also die Tour die er mit mir gefahren ist hat mehr Trails als Autobahnen gehabt.


----------



## norinofu (27. Juli 2014)

Update Touren: Heute 53 km | 1240 hm in 5 h und das bei der dicken Luft. 
Scheinbar war heute Single Tag - hab nur Einzel Biker getroffen bis auf die Drei am Paul Roth.
Ich hab´ mir mal richtig viel Zeit genommen heute und ne echt geile Tour gefahren. Dummer Weise fuhr die S3 nur bis Harburg Rathaus.
Irgend so nem Polizeieinsatz in Neuwiedental.
Na ja. Hab ich mir halt der Weg in die Berge erkämpft. Wozu gibt es Navis.

Vielleicht habe ich morgen moch mal für ein paar Höhenmeter Kraft. So gegen 1600h schätze ich. Muss vorher noch in die Stadt....
Die Tour hatte übrigens 20 % "Autobahn" Anteil - hab ich in Pink markiert. Gefühlt hätte ich auf 5 % getippt. Wie man sich irren kann, wenn es eine geile Tour ist. 

Allen eine Gute Nacht
CU
Ralf


----------



## norinofu (27. Juli 2014)

Mach mich noch mal auf´n Weg nachdem ich das Duckstein Festival in der Hafen City noch mal mitgenomen habe....
Start Neuwiedental ca. 1410h. Ziel Neugraben (30km)

Vielleicht treffe ich ja welche von D.O.D. 
de_reu fährt, wenn ich´s richtig gesehen habe.


----------



## Netghost (27. Juli 2014)

Bei deinem Tempo bin ich nach 20 km wieder platt ^^ ich werd mal schauen wie weit ich heut komme Plan ist Anfahrt überhafen und ein wenig Fischbecker rumkurven. mit Cityslics. ^^
/€: Aber mein Rad ist jetzt endlich richtig eingestellt und eingefahren. Bremsen entlüften ist auch ne Sauerrei ^^


----------



## norinofu (27. Juli 2014)

bin noch in der Haake. Doch von Heimfeld aus gestartet. Aber Richtung ist Neugraben über Karlstein. Klassiker. Gute Fahrt. 
CU?
Ralf


----------



## Netghost (27. Juli 2014)

Heute nehm ich aber Bananen mit ^^


----------



## norinofu (28. Juli 2014)

Und Martin, hast du eine nette Runde gemacht? Ich war erst gegen 1900h in der Heide. Habe dann insgesamt doch knapp 40km auf der Uhr gehabt.
Neben den Bananen auch immer schön viel trinken


----------



## Netghost (7. August 2016)

So ich bin nach fast zwei Jahren Arbeitsstress wiederzurück. Kranke Scheiße die mein Chef mit uns veranstaltet hat. 1,5 Jahre Dauerpeak und schließlich nen Meniskus...danke du Held.


----------



## norinofu (21. März 2017)

Moin zusammen,
Na, fährt die S-Bahn noch? Bin lange nicht mehr mitgefahren, die S3 fährt noch nicht ab Kapstadt. Außerdem ist das Wetter ist hier eh viel besser - jedenfalls die meiste Zeit des Jahres. Hi Hi.
Biken das ganze Jahr ohne Schlamm und Pfützen. Dies Jahr ging ein Teil der Cape-Epic über meine Hausstrecken. Nicht schlimm - ich war am WE eh in den Zederbergen...
Nur kein Neid. War nicht einfach hier Fuß zu fassen. Aber es hat sich gelohnt. (Die Bilder zeigen Contermans Cloof und Hoogekraal)
Grüße vom Kap
Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (4. April 2017)

Abo. Weil mehr Mitfahrer netter sind als weniger


----------



## norinofu (2. Juli 2019)

Na, ist ja nicht viel los hier. Ich schau mal wieder rein, weil ich mich gaaaaaaanz langsam auf den Rücksturz nach HH vorbereite. Euch allen einen schönen Sommer


----------



## norinofu (25. April 2020)

So,  Rücksturz nach HH ist schon wieder ein paar Wochen her und ich bin nach Ostern die eine und andere Runde gefahren. Die meisten Trails sind noch so wie vor 5 Jahren, einige sind von Waldschreddern zu Autobahnen "ausgebaut" worden ? und einige sind auch verschwunden.  Neue habe ich auch gesehen - muss ich unbedingt erkunden.
Ohne Urlaub fahre ich jetzt nur noch am WE. Gibt es denn noch Trailjäger, die sich mit einem Grufti in den Wald trauen? 


Gibt es evtl. eine STRAVA Gruppe?


----------



## platt_ziege (27. April 2020)

wie isn das verkehrsaufkommen derzeit so mit corinna und dem schul- und arbeitsfreien jahr so?
lassen sich stosstage und zeiten feststellen?
daaanke!


----------



## norinofu (27. April 2020)

@platt_ziege , klingt, also ob du länger nicht an der frischen Luft warst ;-)
Das Fahradaufkommen hält sich in Grenzen - hier und da mal einer, mal zwei. Aber massig Zweibeiner mit Vierbeinern. Muss man halt manchmal bischen runter vom Gas. Alles in allem aber klasse ... und erst das Licht um diese Jahreszeit


----------



## platt_ziege (27. April 2020)

norinofu schrieb:


> klingt, also ob du länger nicht an der frischen Luft warst ;-)


eigentlich jeden tag so 12h, aber bin inzwischen ex-hamburger und hab keinen schimmer, was so in den einzigen bergen weit und breit so los ist


----------



## norinofu (27. April 2020)

Einzige Berge weit und breit.... Woanders werden wir gerne belächelt. 
Bin extra aus Kapstadt zurückgekommen ;-) Da unten gibt´s reichlich und gut gepflegte Murmelbahnen in den Weinfarmen. Auch nicht schlecht aber überhaupt nicht vergleichbar. Ich genieße jedenfalls unsere HaBes wieder wie damals


----------



## norinofu (7. Februar 2021)

Ich hauch mal wieder etwas Leben in diesen Thread. Ab und an fahre ich auch im Winter noch. Gestern Erst: War super, aber geht alles langsamer als ohne Schnee. https://www.strava.com/activities/4744397392


----------



## dorfteich (13. Februar 2021)

Moin Ralf,

den Fred kannte ich noch gar nicht, wohl weil ich an den HaBes wohnt 

Evt drehen wir mit Jörg wieder ne Runde, muss aber erstmal Power aufbauen und ggf 4kg abbauen 
Dank HomeOffice fehlen die 60km Rad-Arbeitsweg zur Firma irgendwie.

Die Schneetour war super, aber darf jetzt gerne wärmer werden.
Schöne Fotos sind es trotzdem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norinofu (14. Februar 2021)

dorfteich schrieb:


> Moin Ralf,
> 
> den Fred kannte ich noch gar nicht, wohl weil ich an den HaBes wohnt
> 
> ...


Hey Oliver, ja, es gibt hier immer noch Schätzchen zu entdecken.
"S3 Biker" ist ja auch doppeldeutig - viel mir aber erst hinterher auf ;-)
Mit den Kilos kämpfe ich auch - Home Office... Ich had die Broteinheiten reduziert und stattdessen mittags mehr rohes Gemüse auch dem Teller. Das wirkt Wunder - von einen Tag auf den anderen, hätte ich nicht gedacht.

Eigentlich wollte ich dieses WE nochmal los. Leider sind die neuen Winterschuhe nicht mehr angekommen. In den Alten wird es mit dicken Socken zu eing - und dadurch zu kalt, trotz Überzieher.
Aber letzte Woche war super  -siehe STRAVA weiter oben.


----------



## norinofu (12. April 2021)

Hab am letzten WE mehr versehentlich fast 60km abgerissen. Konnte einfach nicht aufhören. Und es waren immer noch Trails ungefahren. Pffff.
Hab wohl Ende April Urlaub und werde mal die 70km anpeilen.
Motto: Ich suche die totale Einsamkeit - wer kommt alles mit 

Wie der Thread schon vermuten lässt - Start and einer der S-3 Stationen.


----------



## norinofu (15. Januar 2022)

Inzwischen wohne ich in HH´s Norden und die Anfahrt in die HaBes ist echt aufändig. Ich such mir also notgedrungen neue Trails im Raum Volkdorf (Boksberg), Großhansdorf (Rauhe Berge), Hoisdorf, Lütjensee/Großensee.
Sieht nicht soo schlecht aus hier - aber nicht vergleichbar.


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. Januar 2022)

Ist halt eher so Gravel. Ich fahre da manchmal meine Feierabendrunden von Rahlstedt bis in die Innenstadt.


----------



## norinofu (16. Januar 2022)

Die Grüne Achse rein. Das muss ich demnächst wohl auch öfter wenn HomeOffice aufhört. Dann aber mit E.
Sonst bin ich doch lieber richtig im Wald und suche Trails...


----------

